# Bathroom Sink Cracked



## jasonrebecca (Oct 30, 2007)

Our last trip out our guest noticed that the sink in our 21rs Bathroom has a crack in it from the drain up about 1 inch.

Easy fix is silicone but I would like to hear if anyone else has seen anything like this before.


----------



## thefulminator (Aug 8, 2007)

I think that before I figured out how to fix it, I would want to know what caused it. Is the same thing going to happen again after you make your repair?

Since it is cracked at the bottom near the drain, I would check to see if the drain pipe is inserted into the sink flange correctly. Could it be in a bind and pulling on the drain? Was the drain nut torqued to tight? The solution may require a larger repair than just caulking the crack.


----------



## jasonrebecca (Oct 30, 2007)

I will be replacing the sink/counter combo.
I just need a temp repair until the new one arrives from Keystone.

Once I am ready to replace the old one I will check all fittings and connections to make sure of a proper fit.


----------



## Northern Wind (Nov 21, 2006)

Our kitchen sink cracked after our first trip? the only thing I can figure is that something dropped into it from the cupboard above. We had been on a very bad road up in northern Ontario (there's a surprise!) and the cupboard had come open and a few things fell out, a couple of them heavy enough to crack it I think? We didn't notice the crack for a while but every time we did the dishes the floor was wet, it took the weight of the water to open it enough to leak. We took it back to the dealer and it was covered under warranty (I didn't tell them how I though it got cracked of course)


----------



## ember (Jan 17, 2008)

Our bathroom sink cracked as well. It was covered under warrantee. BUT I think I had stuffed too much under the sink and when we were on rough roads it banged stuff into it and caused the break!! We did put in a "household" Chrome tailpiece and drain fitting rather than the plastic one it came with. Now a year later and less stuff stuffed under the sink no troubles!! fingers crossed!! We did have a leak in the kitchen that I thought was a cracked sink, but further investigation revealed that one of the screw-on fittings had just vibrated loose. So Stacey put some teflon tape on it and tightened it up and no troubles!! (Which kind of disappointed me, cuz I've been promised a household sink when that one croaks!! Note I say WHEN not IF!!







I do alot of our campground cooking in cast iron, and I worry everytime one of those pieces is gonna go right through the bottom of that little plastic bugger!! Dishwater and all!!


----------

